# What a great service from Goreef and CoralVue



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

read from the top

From:Greg [**************]
> Sent: December-14-11 8:32 PM
> To: Mathieu @ Go Reef
> Subject: got a problem with Octopus
> 
> Hi Mathieu,
> 
> I stopped my skimmer today for the cap cleaning and found these cracks. They are internal for now, but I do not know what will happen tomorrow.
> The starting point of the wrinkle (cracks) is under black ring which holds cap. I do not think that I could do this damage, but since it is mechanical, company can tell me go to the hell.
> Can you please tell me how the process works? Should I contact them directly or I should go trough your channel even to ask the question about possible replacement.
> Is body replaceable with this type of damage based on your experience? See attachments
> Thanks,
> 
> Gregory
--------------------------------------------------------------
From: Mathieu ********* <************>
> To: 'Greg' <************>
> Sent: Friday, December 16, 2011 5:57 AM
> Subject: RE: got a problem with Octopus
>
>
> Hi Greg,
> 
> Let me get in touch with Octopus and I?ll get back to you?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Mathieu
> Go REEF Inc.
> www.goreef.com
> [email protected]
------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Greg,

It seems to be pressure cracks from pressure in the cup (make sure your outlet is not too much under water - optimal water depth should be 5.75"... not saying its 100% teh reason ! ).

We will receive a new SRO 2000 Internal acrylic body for you by the end of next week ansd ship ASAP.

Have a great day !

--Mathieu
Go REEF Inc.
www.GoReef.com
[email protected]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Certainly can't beat that. Pretty damn good.


----------



## Yami (May 1, 2011)

supplier give free replacement to goreef and they just ship it you, not like they are paying for the replacement, it makes sense if they are they would not let you have it for free so easily. sounds pretty common customer service to me.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

They did what good sellers SHOULD do, but I believe a lot of places would have taken the easy way out and told the buyer to deal with the manufacturer directly to get the replacement parts. 
Kudos to them!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

so good to hear people actually standing behind their product, looks like ill be adding goreef to my trusted supplier list  

are they covering all costs or are you on the hook for shipping?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

mrobson said:


> so good to hear people actually standing behind their product, looks like ill be adding goreef to my trusted supplier list
> 
> are they covering all costs or are you on the hook for shipping?


I will pay nothing, but more purchases from them are waiting

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

